# Here's a little one



## TJC357 (Mar 15, 2015)

I had this made for me Blade is a full 12" cutting edge w/ overall length 16" and weighs about 2lb , the sheath was made by Grizzly Outdoors w/ one of their Fire Steels and a Altoids Tin with a few useful things inside and a holder for my SCEPTER 2.0 Survival Tool also a built in Light. Sheath has Molle Attachments for securing to my pack also has a Tech Loc Belt attachment I'll post a couple more later on I have to resize them to fit.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice outfit.


----------



## TJC357 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks the blade is 1095 Carbon Steel Heat Treated to 60RC, Here are a couple more. The 2nd. shows the attachment and the 3rd. shows the light feature.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That is marvelous!
Everything in one little package. I can't express my jealousy.
Where did you get the knife made?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Where did you get the knife made?


Grizzly Outdoors Sheaths and Holsters

I stand corrected - They apparently only do sheaths.


----------



## TJC357 (Mar 15, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> That is marvelous!
> Everything in one little package. I can't express my jealousy.
> Where did you get the knife made?


I had this made by a fellow on TN. Gun Owners Forum his screen name is Grand Torino if you need details ask him about the Ginormous Knife Thread my screen name is the same here, tjc357. He makes some fantastic knives and he will work with you if you want one.


----------

